# Blueberry vs BumGenius



## Shifter

Well, I have officially become addicted to buying cloth nappies! I have a wide assortment now and am loving them.

I got hold of a Blueberry one size after rafwife's glowing review and I have to say that although it is the most absorbent and very silky soft, it is also by far the bulkiest cloth nappy we have! Jack looks like a weeble in it, rolling around on the floor with his legs sticking up in the air, his feet won't touch the floor :rofl:

I much prefer BumGenius, which is almost identical to the Blueberry in design, it's one size, adjustable poppers on the front, pocket and stuffing, fleecy layer next to skin etc. It is really only the outer layer that differs and it is much more compact. It's also comparable in absorbency and is 2/3 the price of the Blueberry!

5 stars for BumGenius.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

5 stars for bum genius fro me too, blueberry follows closely with a 4, for the exact same reasons as you x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Bless him :rofl: Niamh is very slim and long, so maybe not as bulky on her. I do love the minky fabric though :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh I do too...I now have 6 of these nappies and love them to bits, but they can be a nightmare to put clothes over! I put them on Leo when its warm outside and I can get away with him just being in a nappy and t shirt, this way I can show off my fluff bum babba!


----------



## sparkswillfly

My bum genius arrive on tuesday but Im not getting any blueberrys till next month when my voucher arrives so I shall report back then.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh sam, the nappy i used las night wasnt a bum genie it was a tots bots AIO with an extra soaker pad.....was excellent! His bum was still dry this morning:thumpup:

will be tryyinga bum genius overnight tonight, will let you know how they compare.


----------



## sparkswillfly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Oh sam, the nappy i used las night wasnt a bum genie it was a tots bots AIO with an extra soaker pad.....was excellent! His bum was still dry this morning:thumpup:
> 
> will be tryyinga bum genius overnight tonight, will let you know how they compare.

Cool! I was worried about using cloth over night because she sleeps through, but the last two nights her pampers have leaked anyway.


----------



## Pyrrhic

What are Bum Genius's like for leaks? I heard they weren't great, but thats just from a few posts on here.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Leo is in his from 9pm until around 6/7 am so overnight too. Just put in an extra soaker pad or two if she heavily wets. I dont like the tots bots bamboozles (all cloth) I think thats what they are called, (the ones you put a waterproof wrap over ) all night cos Leo got up and although the outer was very dry, every millimetre of the nappy was soaked and his skin was VERY wet:cry: But, I have used them in the day and they get thumbs up for me, but only left for a max of 2 hours. 

Ive not had any leak problems the BG s as yet, but he's only wet in them so far and his poops are quite formed at the mo, not sure how they will cope with a big runny poop!


----------



## Shifter

I've been using bum genius for about 6 weeks and had my first leak on Friday! I figured out that it probably leaked because I needed to move up to the next snap setting.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Maybe, which are you using on Jack? Leo is 16lbs odd now and I use them on 2nd setting in the day but will use 3rd setting overnight with an extra soaker pad.


----------



## Shifter

He was still in them on the smallest setting, we've now moved up to the middle. He's about 15lbs. No more leaks since Friday.

He's currently in his blueberry and I've changed the snaps on that too, it looks a better fit now. Like I said elsewhere, he seems to have grown into the blueberry now, it's not as bulky. I might get a few more as I do really love the colours and patterns :happydance:

I love the idea of taking him out in just his blueberry and a top to show off his gorgeous cloth bum :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lol, we are going to a bbq later today and if it stays nice he's gonna wear his blue camo blueberrys, white t shirt and blue converse boots, oh and his little denim cap!:cloud9:


----------



## sparkswillfly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Lol, we are going to a bbq later today and if it stays nice he's gonna wear his blue camo blueberrys, white t shirt and blue converse boots, oh and his little denim cap!:cloud9:

post a pic later!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I will :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Definitely got to see a photo of that :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

My bum Genius leaked:hissy: Got Leo up this morning and there was a wet patch and one side of his t shirt was wet.......:dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Oh no! Did you put the booster in? I've never fancied cloth over night as Jack is quite a heavy wetter and really needs his cloth nappies changing every 2-3 hours, but the eco-disposables we use last 10 hours no problem.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I used the extra soaker yeah! The nappy itself wasnt all that wet inside so I dunno what happened there:dohh: I wont give up though, I did it on the 2nd snap so maybe I should try the 3rd snap and do it a little tighter. I used the new tots bots flexitot one the night before and had nooooooooooo probs so this is my fave overnight nappy so far!


----------



## Samantha675

I have used BG for a long time, and rarely had leaks. I love them. I have started using them overnight as well with 2 soakers, and no leaks so far!!!


----------



## Tiff

The only time I've ever had my Bumgenius leak is when I was using the disposable liners for the poop. I've since stopped using the liners and presto, no more leaks! :happydance:

I love the BG diapers, I think I've only ever had 1 poop blowout for the time that I've used them, and I believe that was because she hadn't pooped in a day (normally goes twice a day) and was in her jumperoo... :rofl:


----------

